# My Smart Tile Backsplash



## Rick in Nashville

Finished the Smart Tile backsplash in the fiver kitchen. I decided to incorporate the border into the tiles since it runs the entire length of the kitchen, living room and dining area.


----------



## Tourdfox

That looks good.I may consider that also.My only concern is how the adhesive will hold up during winter storage in fluctuating minus temperatures


----------



## Rick in Nashville

Tourdfox said:


> That looks good.I may consider that also.My only concern is how the adhesive will hold up during winter storage in fluctuating minus temperatures


The adhesive is really good. I have been camping since Christmas Eve and have been experiencing fluctuations in temps requiring heat, A/C and just windows and vents open.

No issues at all.


----------



## raptor99

Looks great!


----------



## Rick in Nashville

raptor99 said:


> Looks great!


Thans man


----------



## Oldcow

We are also considering this mod. Have you had any issues with the tile next to the stove in regards to heat from the flame?

Oldcow


----------



## Rick in Nashville

Oldcow said:


> We are also considering this mod. Have you had any issues with the tile next to the stove in regards to heat from the flame?
> 
> Oldcow


So sorry for the delay in responding.

No issues whatsoever. I cooked on the stove daily while I was camping over the Winter, but I also use the vent hood which sucks the heat up.


----------

